# قط شيرازي مون فيس للون ابيض بيور



## مسوقة26 (22 مارس 2012)

قط شيرازي
مون فيس
الجنس ذكر
اللون ابيض بيور
لون العين اخضر
...القط مطعم 
متعود ع اللتر بوكس

الاستلام بعد اسبوع (( للفطام))
السعر 600 ريال













سبب البيع افتكرته انثى


----------

